# UPDATE: 3,000 Acres KY (Butler Co.), 3 openings



## huntnkytn (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, we've had one guy back out and one person has not paid yet.  So there are *two openings *again for this season.  This includes spring Turkey and access to the cabin.  As far as I know, no bucks have been killed yet this season.

Below is a link to the latest complete thread for the lease.

Price is $2,000, includes the use of the cabin.

Please call Eric at 615-812-8657 if interested.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=875861


----------



## jparmstrong83 (Oct 24, 2016)

I cant do anything this year, but I would be good for next year. If you could keep me in mind for 2017 season. You can text me at 706-424-3987 (John)


----------



## huntnkytn (Aug 30, 2017)

*2 Spots available, 2017-18 Season*

This lease has 2 openings for this year.  I know, close to season opener.  I believe Eric has contacted everyone from the compiled list of interest from last year.

If interested, please contact Eric at the number listed.

(For photos and more info, see link provided above)


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 1, 2018)

*2018-19*

Any openings for 2018-19?


----------



## huntnkytn (May 8, 2018)

There are currently 2 openings available for this year.


----------



## Alex (Jun 9, 2018)

huntnkytn said:


> There are currently 2 openings available for this year.


I’m very interested in your hunting club, would you please give me a call if there is still any openings, 
Alex 7706160808
Thanks in advance


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 18, 2018)

Currently 3 openings available.  I'll be posting some new photos soon.  Please call Eric at 615-812-8657 if interested.


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 18, 2018)

Some photos of the cabin.


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 18, 2018)

Some recent trail camera photos.


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## RichardC (Sep 19, 2018)

You still have openings on this?


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 19, 2018)

RichardC said:


> You still have openings on this?



Yes, currently 3.  One guy coming to look at the property this week, so might be down to 2 by end of week.  If you PM me your e-mail, I can send you a map.


----------



## talisman (Sep 19, 2018)

huntnkytn said:


> Yes, currently 3.  One guy coming to look at the property this week, so might be down to 2 by end of week.  If you PM me your e-mail, I can send you a map.


How many acres of land  and is it first come first serve for rifle and bow


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 21, 2018)

I have sporadic access to this site, and none over the weekend.  If you're interested in more information, joining, or seeing the property, especially on weekends, *please call/text Eric: 615-812-8657*


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 24, 2018)

2 Spots available, had one guy join this past weekend when he looked at the property.


----------



## nassau (Feb 7, 2019)

Any openings this coming year?


----------

